# BitFenix Ghost



## Darksaber (Sep 19, 2012)

The latest case from BitFenix aims to deliver a silent computing experience in combination with extensive cooling and a functional feature set. The unique paint job along with the sleek understated look do not give away much of what the chassis is capable of.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2012)

You know what? I like this more than the new Fractal Design Refine. Impressive feat!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 26, 2012)

I really like this case. Has a good look to it. 
I just wish someone would make it so you can take each 5.25" drive bay out individually that way you can fit things just right.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised that they still stick to 120mm fans, since they even got 140mm in their own assortment.
The risk of shorting your mobo due to the lack of spacers is also a minus, which was wasn't mentioned in the conclusion.
Overall I do love the minimalistic and sleek looks of this case, but those points I mentioned included I'm surprised that the grade is so high. But is it me or is this becoming a trend on TPU?
And I do not intend to sound overly negative, since I do support the work of manufacturers like Bitfenix and Fractal Design.


----------



## brian111 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is a little odd that they go to the trouble of sound insulating the sides- and then leave the top open like that.  Perhaps they were intending to include some type of cover, but for whatever reason that decision was changed.  Anyway, I do like its looks.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2012)

nice case, but if I were in the market for a case right now, I really couldn't look further than the new Fractal R4...such an elegant,understated design that wont date one bit.


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> nice case, but if I were in the market for a case right now, I really couldn't look further than the new Fractal R4...such an elegant,understated design that wont date one bit.



same here usually but what makes this the better (imo) is the solid side. i dont like vent holes at the sides.


----------



## MGF Derp (Sep 27, 2012)

Similar chassis to Antec P280?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice I like it, man Bit Fenix is pumping out the hot cases lately.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 27, 2012)

Frick said:


> same here usually but what makes this the better (imo) is the solid side. i dont like vent holes at the sides.




That vent hole on R4 is for people who want to cool their SLI GPUs, you could also get the windowed version with no vent holes. Plus it is blocked off if you don't need to mount a fan there.


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> That vent hole on R4 is for people who want to cool their SLI GPUs, you could also get the windowed version with no vent holes. Plus it is blocked off if you don't need to mount a fan there.



I know but still.. And no windows please, I dislike them even more.


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 1, 2012)

This is trying to straddle both something for quiet home/office/server/NAS, and then they configure it more as a full-on gaming chassis and that's where it falls flat!  

For me I see it as home/office, but the openings top vents and bottom mount PSU screws that.  Bottom PSU’s mean cleaning the filter  and most folk in pedestrian locations that can be hard to access, and nobody cleans them.  The top vents for a dual radiator, if not using them noise radiate out crap falls in.  While single radiator OEM system is admirable for low noise that really all you want, as if you’d OC brink in a home/office on a dual radiator is a bit over the top.  It can be a nice gaming box and that where it mostly shines, although as gaming machine it needs vitality, strength, a little pizazz.  I’m just not getting it? 

The biggest issue is the top facing I/O, USB, mounting, why is that so a rouge staple can catch in there and short-out everything, not just dust and anything else. I would be smart and have that as a module that could be switched/configure to face to the front or top if that what you want.  The other thing is it’s just flat, black, boring front.  For an office/server/NAS that’s great, but for a home use machine I’d like something more distinctive.  The door could use some off-setting trim in like gun-metal chrome, or carbon-fiber, brushed aluminum… something that provides it a distinct-unique character for various environments.


----------

